# Shipping from Australia to USA



## 596809 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi friends,

Has anyone ever shipped anything from Australia to USA? We are going to sell all of our appliances and furniture, but still have too many personal possessions (clothes, equipment, memorabilia, books) to carry simply in our suitcases.

I'd estimate we need something smaller than a 20' container but could settle for something that big at a reasonable price... I am thinking we need something more the size of a pallet crate type of thing that'd you put on a forklift.

I've browsed the internet but no company that I have requested a quote from will do AUS-USA... they seem only to do USA-AUS.

The fact that most everything can be bought so cheaply in USA is why we won't be bringing any big items, as it wouldn't be worth the shipping, but we still need to get all of our smaller items over somehow.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As a baseline, you can ship a parcel up to 20 kilos in weight from Australia to the U.S. via Australia Post's sea mail for a maximum of A$206.20. Delivery time is 2 to 3 months.

As another baseline, excess airline baggage fees aren't typically all that expensive. For example, if you're flying Qantas in economy class and have no elite status you can check up to 5 additional pieces of luggage (boxes probably) per passenger, each weighing up to 23 kilos. (You get 2 checked bags up to 23 kilos each free.) The cost per additional piece is A$123 if purchased in advance. That's assuming Qantas carries you to your final stop in the U.S. For example, if there are two of you flying then you can haul an extra 10 boxes weighing up to 230 kilos total (up to 322 kilos including the free pieces) for A$1230. That's a lot of stuff.

As another example, if you fly Hawaiian Airlines from Sydney to Honolulu (or via Honolulu to other airports Hawaiian serves in the U.S.) in economy class with no elite status then you get 2 free checked bags weighing up to 32 kilos each. Each additional checked bag (or box) weighing up to 32 kilos is A$150. I can't find any limit on the number of additional bags/boxes you can check, though I assume there's some limit. Let's suppose there are 2 passengers each checking 7 pieces (2 free and 5 paid). That means hauling up to 448 kilos total for A$1500. Not bad.

You can shop around and even choose airlines and somewhat less-than-ideal routings based on the cargo hauling you plan to do.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Huh? All the major removalists that you find in Australia will ship to the US. Wridgways, Allied Pickfords, Grace, Crown ... 

Suggest you make a few phone calls. We're getting quotes now.


----------



## lirpa11 (May 5, 2014)

Couriers, Courier Services, Courier Companies, Freight, Air Freight

Checkout this place. I have quotes from them and they seem fine. I have a few photographs (large and awkward) which I don't want to part with as we paid a lot to have them made. This place makes the boxes, wraps them securely (bubble wrap safety tape across the glass etc) so use are going with them.

This place also offers boxes for moving sets that you can purchase. A small set is normally good for one room and costs $60. They also have a set for a whole house of belongings so that costs a bit more.


----------



## Kirsty Parsons (Feb 1, 2010)

DriverX said:


> I've browsed the internet but no company that I have requested a quote from will do AUS-USA... they seem only to do USA-AUS.


That's odd... try the FIDI directory - FIDI | The Voice of the International Moving Industry for FAIM certified international movers in Australia, they will all offer services to the USA for both full containers and part loads.


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

We've had things shipped to and from Australia. If you don't require an entire 20 foot container, your goods will go in with another person's container who is not using the entire thing. Your goods will go in whatever space that's leftover. In one move, we needed the entire 20 foot container plus a bit more so that extra stuff went into another container that had room. We used Allied Pickfords but shop around and bargain them down. We did.


----------

